# Cleaning rust off wire wheels



## barna6vi

Bought some wires today with a medium amount of rust on them. Not too bad. Individualsbox said WD40 and a SOS scouring pad would take the rust off. It is working ok but i wanted to know if anyone else had any ideas or things that have definitely worked. I appreciate your help!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Naval jelly. Eagle one wire wheel cleaner.


----------



## barna6vi

Ted,
Dude, what is naval jelly? Im gonna have to google that one. Thanks for your suggestions. What do i do with the naval jelly?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Dec 1 2009, 07:03 PM~15838835
> *Ted,
> Dude, what is naval jelly? Im gonna have to google that one. Thanks for your suggestions. What do i do with the naval jelly?
> *


It's rust remover. You can buy it at the hardware store, home depot.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

spraypaint :cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs

I have yet to find naval jelly around here :uh:


----------



## DanielDucati

Bing!!!!! :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 1 2009, 08:02 PM~15838811
> *Naval jelly.  Eagle one wire wheel cleaner.
> *


----------



## barna6vi

I read about the naval jelly stuff and it said after use that you would have to repaint the area. I was hoping to not have to do that. 

BLVD - hahaha. Back in the day i would have done that!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Dec 1 2009, 07:17 PM~15839048
> *I read about the naval jelly stuff and it said after use that you would have to repaint the area. I was hoping to not have to do that.
> 
> BLVD - hahaha. Back in the day i would have done that!
> *


The wheels are painted???


----------



## SoTexCustomz

daytons dont rust


----------



## barna6vi

No they are not painted. But it said you would have to paint the area.

And your right, daytons don't rust. But for $170 rollers, it's all good.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Dec 1 2009, 07:21 PM~15839101
> *No they are not painted. But it said you would have to paint the area.
> 
> And your right, daytons don't rust. But for $170 rollers, it's all good.
> *


You don't have to paint.


----------



## brian84corvette

the problem is this :
once the rust forms on the wheel it degrades the chrome of that exact spot to allow further rust to form much more easily.

when you do get your wheels all shined up - i hear that it is a good idea to use a wax of some sort on them / or at least the rusted areas to prevent atmospheric oxygen and other chemicals naturaly found in air to penetrate the affected areas of removed rust.

this would keep you from having to paint the affected areas.

this is the shit you need to get to clean the rust off ur rims.
http://www.eagleone.com/images/products/Ne...Dull_Polish.jpg


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 1 2009, 09:02 PM~15838811
> *Naval jelly.  Eagle one wire wheel cleaner.
> *



There's 2 ways above and here's a 3rd cleaning product that's good to have along with a wire wheel brush...

a gallon is $15 plus shipping and turns into more when you dilute it. Just follow the directions about spraying onto cool wheels and not letting it sit. I personally don't use it all the time but for china wheels, it's a must.

http://www.detailsupplyoutlet.com/item.htm?item_num=5


----------



## robs68




----------



## Eryk

Lemon juice and Tapatio. Que no, Saul?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 2 2009, 11:27 AM~15845692
> *Lemon juice and Tapatio.  Que no, Saul?
> *


thats one recipe i wont put up :0


----------



## Dezzy Flores

Will C.L.R Take Off Gold ?? from the spokes i mean!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores_@Dec 2 2009, 01:01 PM~15846946
> *Will C.L.R Take Off Gold ??  from the spokes i mean!
> *


try it and let me know


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 2 2009, 12:20 PM~15847239
> *try it and let me know
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## barna6vi

Thank you everyone. I got most of it off but i will definitely try the eagle one and if that doesn't work i will try naval jelly. This site is awesome as hell!


----------



## Lay63Low

"The Must For Rust"-I used that on sum 14" gold centers a couple years back that shit works badass,made them almost look new.They sell it at the Home Depot for about $8 a spray botttle.


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 1 2009, 08:16 PM~15839031
> *I have yet to find naval jelly around here  :uh:
> *


even autozone has it


----------



## barna6vi

lay63, did you just spray it on and leave it or whipe it down right away? What kind of rag/sponge or whatever? I used a scotchbrite scouring pad and some wd40 that worked ok but 2 wheels still need some attention in my eyes. Thanks again!


----------



## Lay63Low

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Dec 3 2009, 05:47 PM~15860941
> *lay63, did you just spray it on and leave it or whipe it down right away? What kind of rag/sponge or whatever? I used a scotchbrite scouring pad and some wd40 that worked ok but 2 wheels still need some attention in my eyes. Thanks again!
> *


I sprayed it,left it for a couple minutes,then get a brush & scrub them,then add more & scrub them right away.After,rinse with water & scrub one more time just with soap & water.


----------



## barna6vi

Alright, i appreciate it!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Dec 3 2009, 06:40 AM~15856813
> *Thank you everyone. I got most of it off but i will definitely try the eagle one and if that doesn't work i will try naval jelly. This site is awesome as hell!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## oscarthagrouch003

yo so what did work for the spke wheels?? i have a gold set of 20s, and it has some surface rust, there turnin a bit chrome as well. if i can get the spokes 2 look all 1 color that would be sweet. i will try wd40 when i get a chance, right now theres 2 many mosquitos, f*** that


----------



## catfish801

there is a commercial acid called "WHEEL BRITE" that shit works i had a set of 13 chrome and the chrome was flaking i just sprayed that shit on them and rinsed and you could barely notice that the chrome was flaking . go somewhere where they detail cars and ask if they got that . trust it works . if you do get some make sure to rinse off well cause that shit will eat your chrome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oscarthagrouch003

will it remove the gold? i want it 2 since some of the spokes shine chrome or gold


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 1 2009, 09:16 PM~15839031
> *I have yet to find naval jelly around here  :uh:
> *


HOMES DEPOT


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by oscarthagrouch003_@May 21 2010, 08:10 PM~17566175
> *will it remove the gold? i want it 2 since some of the spokes shine chrome or gold
> *


NAVEL JELLY WILL ETCH THE GOLD,,,


----------



## chongo1

pop n law uses savage acid just google it, i have4nt had a chance to use it buy i saw some wheels he did and they came out clean


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

i had my ride sittin on wires for a while an saw rust comin out i washed the wheels wit eagle one an scrubbed them real good an then dried them upp i sprayed sum WD40 wherever water can hide an rubbed it all over an no worrys havin it it sit for a while :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> *Message Forwarded From ABRAXASS
> 
> Had some older Raodstars that have been sitting outdoors off and on since 1997. This thread got me to thinking about cleaning them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, they showed thier age and neglect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the products I used
> (plus spray bottle for the acid and various rags and towels not pictured)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I sprayed the rims with Simple Green to disolve dust/grime
> Rinsed off with water hose, then sprayed them with
> Eagle One Chrome and Wire Cleaner. This cut only some rust
> This would be good if it were just surface rust, but I needed more
> Then I sprayed the Pro Power Acid Remover mixed 8:1
> Let sit for about one minute, rinsed off and noticed I needed another
> Sprayed one more time, let sit for 1 min and rinsed again
> This took off a considerable amount of rust and gave a good shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there were still some areas that needed attention
> Got a small paint brush, dipped it into the Naval Jelly Rust Dissolver
> And work the brush around the rusted areas and let sit for 20 min
> Used the detailing brush to agitate the areas, then did this step again
> Then rinsed off with water hose and towel dried
> Excluding some areas where the chrome was pitted,
> This process removed all my rust issues.
> 
> Used some Wessleys Bleech White (you guys know what that is)
> on the Remington's, then hit the chrome with the Turtle Wax
> Chrome Polish and Rust Remover with a damp rag.
> Let it haze up, then whiped them down with a clean rag.
> Put some tire gell on the side walls, and "WHA LA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: These are not show condition, but are very respectable cruisers
> considering the neglect and condition they were once in  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ought to look good on this cruiser with the top down
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOMEONE REALLY OUGHT TO PIN THIS TOPIC OR ONE OF THE OTHER 300 TOPICS ABOUT CLEANING RUST OFF OF WHEELS....


----------



## oscarthagrouch003

thank you sir and yes this should be a sticky thread


----------



## chongo1

if there was a mod in here that might get done :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

thanks homie's,need to use that for those Star Wire's


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 1 2009, 09:16 PM~15839031
> *I have yet to find naval jelly around here  :uh:
> *


we have it down here rico


----------



## Dysfunctional73

OSH, HOMEDOPT, DALES, MOST MAJOR STORES CARRY NAVEL JELLY. ITS ON THE CONCRETE SECTIONS NEXT TO THE PAINT STRIPPERS/ CONCRETE CLEANERS AND SO ON....


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@May 25 2010, 04:08 PM~17600862
> *OSH, HOMEDOPT, DALES, MOST MAJOR STORES CARRY NAVEL JELLY. ITS ON THE CONCRETE SECTIONS NEXT TO THE PAINT STRIPPERS/ CONCRETE CLEANERS AND SO ON....
> *


alot of places out here dont have it for some reason ive never been able to figure it out but permex rust remover is the same thing


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

do a search million and one topics on this :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 25 2010, 07:35 PM~17603688
> *do a search million and one topics on this  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## az4life09

*what do you mean 8 to 1*



ABRAXASS said:


> SOMEONE REALLY OUGHT TO PIN THIS TOPIC OR ONE OF THE OTHER 300 TOPICS ABOUT CLEANING RUST OFF OF WHEELS....


when you divided the pro acid cleaner could you break down how much water and how much solution you put together sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## ABRAXASS

az4life09 said:


> when you divided the pro acid cleaner could you break down how much water and how much solution you put together sorry for the inconvenience


You can cut it with water, can use full strength if rust is heavy. Follow bottle directions for acid/water ratio. Buy a good detail spray bottle with ratio markings on sides.


----------



## 512Dogg

DOES EAGLE ONE STILL MAKE THE WIRE WHEEL CLEANER? ALL I FIND IS THE A2Z BOTTLE. SRRY bout the caps


----------



## ABRAXASS

512Dogg said:


> DOES EAGLE ONE STILL MAKE THE WIRE WHEEL CLEANER? ALL I FIND IS THE A2Z BOTTLE. SRRY bout the caps


You mean the double bottle set? Red 1, Blue 2?


----------



## 512Dogg

no the one thats on page 2


----------



## Juiced only

Ragtop Ted said:


> Naval jelly. Eagle one wire wheel cleaner.


Eagle one wire wheel cleaner is the shit,they switch it over to Eagle one chrome wheel cleaner. This shit works great on gold spokes too. Naval Jelly sucks! I only used Eagle one chrome wheel cleaner for all of my wheels/spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## 512Dogg

Juiced only said:


> Eagle one wire wheel cleaner is the shit,they switch it over to Eagle one chrome wheel cleaner. This shit works great on gold spokes too. Naval Jelly sucks! I only used Eagle one chrome wheel cleaner for all of my wheels/spokes :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Thanks just what i wanted to know


----------



## ABRAXASS

Juiced only said:


> Eagle one wire wheel cleaner is the shit,they switch it over to Eagle one chrome wheel cleaner. This shit works great on gold spokes too. Naval Jelly sucks! I only used Eagle one chrome wheel cleaner for all of my wheels/spokes :thumbsup:


Strongly disagree. I've seen it with my own eyes and rims. Eagle One great for touching up rims that DON'T have any issues. However, if you have some serious surface rust, it doesn't hold a candle to the acid and/or navel jelly. IMO the Eagle 1+2 step was better than thier current product.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## SmooveP

Man, exactly what I was looking for!!


----------



## 512Dogg

have some rust pitting what do ya"ll suggest i use on it to treat it ???


----------



## Lowrider19

Sandblaster.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Naval jelly, acid, wire brush, high grit flap discs, die grinder... Then seal it with 100% silicone and primer/paint if you feel the need or por 15


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^^ Por 15 is good Idea....


----------



## Yogi

So I just got a fresh set of 13s what precautions Dr o you guys recommend to prevent future rust buildup I heard spraying wd40 might help is this true ?


----------



## 94caddi

Boricua Customs said:


> I have yet to find naval jelly around here :uh:


go to a hardware store like ACE


----------

